
Upstart's Credit Decision API for instant credit decisions - mattmarcus
https://www.upstart.com/blog/introducing-credit-decision-api
======
toomuchtodo
Has anyone used this? If so, happy with the functionality? I’d be interested
in using this to decision borrowers for auto loans.

